# Training Raum Eschwege



## der vater (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,
suche Trainingspartner in Raum Eschwege,
fahre ca. 12h/Woche  - immer alleine 
wer hat Lust????
Gruß Adam


----------



## noxon (1. Dezember 2008)

ich komme aus Spangenberg wäre auch an einer bikegemeinschaft interessiert.
Wie alt bist du denn und was fährst du (MTB oder Rennrad)?

Mfg M.Hantke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der vater (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo ,ich komme aus Waldkappel  und bin in den besten Marathon Jahren (Anf. 40) Grundsätzlich fahre ich Mtb,
allerdings im Sommer auch Rennrad (für die Grundlage).
Gruß Adam


----------



## Nordhesse (19. Juni 2009)

Hallo der vater
Nun gerne wäre ich bereit mit dir ne Runde zu drehen, nur kann ich nicht mit deiner Stundenzahl pro Woche mithalten


----------



## der vater (20. Juni 2009)

Es ist schön nach sechs Monateh eine Antwort zu bekommen. Aber dennoch muss ich sagen, dass ich lieber einen Bikepartner hätte, der genau die Stundenzahlfährt, die auch ich fahre. Aber Philipp, ich nehm dich auch mal so mit


----------

